# GraveStone Awards



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Like GraveStones. Like to read them? Well, I have a few for you.

http://www.themishmash.com/2007/11/headstones-that.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice.  I've had a discussion with my wife about this stuff. To me, the last wishes of someone who died should be carried out as their last acts. She believes that it doesn't matter since they're dead, and the wishes of the immediate family is more important. Opposite sides of the graveyard issue.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think my tombstone should have a doorbell on it. And on my tomb it would say, ring for service.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Screw the living most of them cant deal with the anyhow
Besides if I paid and Im sure I will itll say what I want it to


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

so many cemeteries have rules about what you can write , my uncle went to court over the right to put "a woman of great strength" on his wifes stone...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Loved the stones. Didn't know the cemeteries had any say in the matter. You should be able to say anything as your last words.


----------

